# Looking for Subs



## CC2015 (Jul 20, 2015)

My company is looking for a roofing Subcontractor. Canton, Ball Ground, Jasper, and surrounding north ga cities. Anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## austin (Jul 28, 2015)

Can you tell me if it's price work please


----------



## austin (Jul 28, 2015)

And what is the name of your company. .


----------

